
Job Scheduling as a service - mani-smhack
Is there any product that will allow us to schedule via an api , and then if the time is triggered then it should call the destination via webhook(with payload preferably )<p>Right now we are using quartz scheduler which has more configuration (Including Mysql Connection ) .<p>Cons are 
1) Does not have an admin UI 
2) No reporting or history of jobs<p>Thanks
======
skibz
A service operated by my coworker:
[https://crontron.com/](https://crontron.com/)

------
JJarrard
Azure Logic Apps?

